# Yahoo- Stem Cell Treatment For Crohn's Disease (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Cellular therapy with stem cells is revolutionizing the focus of treatment of many serious diseases. Replacing the cells of damaged tissue with other new cells from the same patient is already a reality. This is the basis of cellular therapy and regenerative medicine, the latest great advance in biomedicine.View the full article


----------

